# Is there a difference between a 6115m Euro vs 6115m US machine?



## priley (7 mo ago)

I purchased a 6115M (2013) and it was originally sold in France. Is there a difference in a machine marketed in Europe vs US ? Oh and what good is a front 3 point without a pto when there is a loader installed? Mine has the front 3 point with no PTO and I can't for the life of me figure out what it would be used for. It has a H340 loader.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi priley, welcome. 

European tractors are on the local roads more frequently than US tractors, and have requirements such as a full set of lights, license plates, etc. The basic 6115M tractors are close to the same. 

A front 3-point lift could be used for mounting a snow blower with hydraulic drive.


----------

